# Lake Simcoe Trip 12/28 thru 12/30



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be heading to Lake Simcoe (Ontario) from 12/28 thru 12/30. I have not been on the ice yet this year and it is driving me nuts so I figured I would make a road trip to where the ice is still building. 6 hour drive for me, so hopefully it will be worth it. I plan on fishing out of Keswick with a local so hopefully we will get on some of those monster perch ! If by any chance someone from the site is going to be there at the same time let me know and we will definitely get together on the ice and off. I will post the results of our trip when I return, be it good or bad.

Krustydawg


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Good luck Krustydawg. Someday I'll get there, I've been wanting to go.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Just returned from Lake Simcoe this evening and man am I tired ! What a drive 6hrs, but it was worth every minute. We left Wednesday morning at 12 a.m. and arrived at Lake Simcoe around 7:00 a.m. (several pit stops along the way). 
Hit the ice around 7:45 a.m., set up shop in 25 ft. of water and dropped the aqua-vu down and the screen was full ! We ended up catching well over a hundred perch ranging in size from 5 inches to 13 inches. We ended up keeping nothing under 9 inches (a few smaller if they inhaled the hook and weren't going to make it but not many of those). Wednesday's keeper catch total was 53.
Thursday morning hit the ice around 7:30 am, and tried a little shallower at 20 ft of water, fish were consistently better size in shallower. Caught over a hundred perch again and kept 43 ranging from 9 to 13.75 inches. Tony caught the 13.75 inch perch, one of the largest perch I have ever seen. I will try to attach the pics.
Friday morning we hit the ice around 7:15 am as we were only going to fish the morning bite and hit the road around 11 am or so. Went to nearly the same spot as Thursday, caught 60 or so and we kept 25. 
If you you guys like perch fishing through the ice (and I know many of you do) it is worth the 6 hour drive. The only thing I can compare it to is Presque Isle bluegill, there was literally that many perch in the camera throughout the day. The camera helped trmendously with selective harvesting of the larger ones but it was tough keeping the little guys off, and when you did try to yank the lure away from them it sometimes spooked the larger fish.
The larger fished seemed to like the minnow heads more, however maggots and waxies worked also. I don't think it really mattered what type of lure you used. I used a buckshot rattle spoon with a 4" mono drop, and the smaller size jigging rap with the same set up, most of the time tipped with the minnow head.
If anyone would like more info. on a trip to Lake Simcoe PM me and I will give you the low down on everything. You have to experience it to believe it ! I'm sure there are some guys on this site that have been there and will tell you the same 
Wes, I recieved your message, I will give you a call tomorrow, I need rest. If I can't upload the pictures right now I will put them in my photo gallery tomorrow and post a link to them. Tight Lines.......

Krustydawg


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sounds like a sweet trip, wish it was like that around here


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Matt,

I'm glad to see you guys had a good trip, I wish hings would have worked out and I could have made it up there. I'm going up on Monday. If you don't mind, shoot me a PM and let me what area you were fishing. Thanks again for the report and for getting me all stoked up.

Wes


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Attached are the links to the pics of the perch we caught ice fishing Lake Simcoe 12/28/05 through 13-30-05. Hope everyone enjoys the pics as much as we did catching them ! Can't wait to get back up there already.

Krustydawg
Day 1 Pic
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=10910&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
Day 2 Pic
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=10911&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
Day 3 Pic
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=10914&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
Jumbo of the Trip
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?
photo=10912&sort=1&cat=500&page=1
2 Lake Simcoe Biggun's
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=10913&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Are those pics in the hotel shower???

Scott


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes they are ! I loved catching them so much I took a bath with them ! LOL !


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice pics!! Those are some big perch


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow looks like you had fun!
We havent made that trip the last 2 years but after seeing those pics I may just have to go this year. I have a couple of questions if you wouldnt mind.
With the main lake not being frozen yet,how crowded (assumed you were on cooks)was it? Where did you park to access the ice and was their room to park a trailer? Did you take a machine to get around out on the ice?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve,
The main lake from what I heard from the locals was not froze over, but I was fishing the Orchard Beach area about a 1/4 mile from (Keswick) and there was ice as far as I could see from that vantage point. Keswick is on the east side of the lake. I fished from 200-400 yards off shore and the ice was anywhere from 6-9 inches thick, all good hard stuff. There were plenty of people out there but as big as Cooks Bay is and as many perch that are in there you can get away from the pack, that is what we did and we didn't have a problem catching fish. 
Everything we had was packed in the truck, we didn't have an atv or trailer. We stayed at DC Marine Services (Baitshop) on The Queensway Road the lady that owns the place has an apartment above her house and that is where we stayed. It was approximately 2 miles from fishing but it was cheap and easy to find. Took a right out of the baitshop in Queensway, a Left on Metro Road, a Left on Church Street which becomes Lake Drive (Road around the shore of Simcoe). Now here is the important part take Lake Drive Road until you see a Pump House on the left hand side of the road, park there and drop all you stuff off quickly, then take the car up Church street and a left on First Street, you are allowed to park on this side street right hand side only but it is only 3 hour parking. We moved our car the first day every 3 hours but we noticed that nobody really was checking so after that we left it there all day with no issues.
The only place I know of that can accommodate a trailer and has direct Lake access for an ATV is Inn on the Lake. A buddy of mine stayed there several times. They were booked when I called. If you want phone numbers for the place I stayed her name is Penny Closs and her phone # is 905-476-0610. Hope this answered your questions. If you want to chat, this is too much typing, PM me and I will give you a call.

Matt


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

sounds like a good time.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info Krusty.
I going to have to dig out my trip stuff. We normaly fish out of Jackson Pointe (mainlake)but have stayed east of that with the farthest being Beaverton or Pefferlaw?.
I thought we fished Cooks one day-not sure now.

HAPPY NEWYEARS EVERYONE
steve

Lets all be real safe tonight, had friends loose a neice in a accident early yesterday morning in Akron. Give you kids ahug.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Is there a ph. # or website for up to date ice conditions? Also, is guide neccessary for the first time up?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Attached is a link to a website of a gentleman in Guilford, ON. on the western shores of Lake Simcoe www.icecabins.com He has a message board where he posts throughout the day on ice conditoins , bite, weather, etc. I wouldn't bother with a guide on Cook's Bay, look for the pack of anglers and the fish are there. The problem is finding a place to park, stop and ask some of the local baitshops about where to park, they will help you out. Also go to www.georginamall.com for places to stay and bait shop contacts. Hope this helps. 

Krustydawg


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Was just reading about the perch fishing through the ice on this lake in one of my ice fishing magazines. My father and I are wanting to go there. If i would have checked the website and seen that you were going I would have made the trip with you if you wouldnt have minded. Maybe I'll get up there yet this year..... Wonder how the open water perching is on this lake ? I normally go up to Rice lake which you probally know is another aprx. 4hrs north. Simcoe would definetly be closer. Anyhow, looks like you had a great time and nice Pics. Congrats.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish you would have contacted me and went along on the trip. The place we stayed had 5 beds, and only two of us ended up going. We asked everyone we could think of and nobody showed any interest, their loss I guess. Next time I will post a little earlier when I am going, this was a last minute decision on making the 6 hour drive. Talking to the locals at Simcoe ice out (April) is usually the best time for the perch on the soft water. Let me know if you plan on making the trip, maybe I will tag along also, too good to pass up ! Take care.'

Krustydawg


----------



## jay2670 (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice catch there Krustydawg! I bet the photos of the fish in the bath tub was not at home. The wife would not be to impressed. Seems you done real well.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

krusty...how about some details on guide/lodging etc...thinking seriously about going there instead of put-in-bay u can pm me if u want...thanks!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

krusty...how about some details on guide/lodging etc...thinking seriously about going there instead of put-in-bay u can pm me if u want...thanks!!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Krusty, Is the fishing pretty consistent in the times you have been there, or are some times better than others????? After a little investigation, I am seriously thinking about making the trip in the near future being there is no ice here.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Big Chief,
That was the first trip I have ever taken to Lake Simcoe, so I can't say from personal experience. I asked some of the locals the same question while I was there, and their response was that the perch hit all season long, they just switch locations. I have one buddy that went up 3 times last year, January, February, and March. He said that he caught decent numbers of fish each time he went. All I can say is try it out, from the looks of it we won't have ice around here for sometime so I may take a trip to Simcoe sometime in the near future myself. Good luck if you do go and if you need any help with baitshops or places to stay let me know and I can try to help you out.

KD


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok time for the real questions. How much is a canadian fishing licence? What is the daily limit? How many fillets can you bring home? Long drive if ya can't stock the freezer.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Squid 1,
I bought a 7 day sportsman license and it was around $32(US Dollars), I believe the yearly license was close to $60. Daily limit is 50 perch with the sportsman license. Possession limit when crossing the border is 100 perch. Hope this helps.

KD


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

You aren't kiddin..Now those were answers ! My buddy and I have dreamed of taking a week and going to Minn. and live in one of those ice houses. Drink fish drink fish eat drink fish you get the idea. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fantastic pics...those perch were beauties for sure!


----------

